# "Ajde bogati!" - South Slavic



## Freier Fall

In the film "Зона Замфирова" (using Torlakian dialect) the "hadži Jordan" angrily complains about the "goldsmith Mane", because "Mane" had bumped into "Jordan"'s son "Manulać", who lost his cigarette due to the hit. "Jordan" complains, that his son lights a cigarette just once the year and finally "Jordan" shouts to the leaving Mane: 

"*Ајде богати*!"

My question is:

What is the original meaning and/or background of the phrase "_Ajde bogati!"_? 
How to translate best into English or German (just take any curse or is it possible to transfer the main meaning in an English phrase)?


----------



## DarkChild

богати or Бога ти?


----------



## malinar

Ajde bogati:

The phrase itself means something like "get out of here!", "no way!", but with a little bit of friendly sarcasm... 

I don't think that "Boga ti!" can be translated into English. Just an expletive with "god" in it. It occurs in many different contexts, but it is usually good-natured even if a little sarcastic. 
Maybe simply "by God!".

I can't guarantee this was any help to you...


----------



## Freier Fall

DarkChild said:


> богати or Бога ти?





malinar said:


> I don't think that "Boga ti!" can be translated into English.



 I did not realize, it comes from _bog_ ("god") and assumed it as coming from something like _bogat... _("rich"...). Thanks for clearing it.


The passage in the film is this (YouTube). 
 

The book (1907; chapter 8, page 67) does not contain this explicit dialogue, but just tells: "[...] Тога дана је Мане био сав блажен. А како и не би, кад му се целе недеље од тешког дерта није милило ни да седи, а камо ли да ради у дућану, јер му је једнако била у памети Зона и њено понашање и онај туњави Манулаћ, којега је толико гледала Зона. И да Манулаћ није био онакав какав је, да није једнако чувао дућан и седео пред дућаном и с оцем се разговарао, Мане би га ма како изазвао - како је љут био на њега - и потукао се с њим, чим би га први пут срео и нашао. Али овако није могао то, него се морао задовољити тим, што му је у пролазу, онако као случајно, избио лактом цигару из муштикле, кад је Манулаћ седео пред дућаном и пушио (а пушио је ретко: дваред или триред у години сетио би се, да запали цигару, и то обично онда, кад би му татко добар пазар свршио. [...])" 
But you are right, the phrase "бога ти" is used more than once in the book.



malinar said:


> The phrase itself means something like "get out of here!", "no way!", but with a little bit of friendly sarcasm...
> 
> I don't think that "Boga ti!" can be translated into English. Just an  expletive with "god" in it. It occurs in many different contexts, but it  is usually good-natured even if a little sarcastic.
> Maybe simply "by God!".
> 
> I can't guarantee this was any help to you...


Yes, thanks, I think, it helps. Then in German it's maybe similiar to "Herrgott nochmal!", "Meine Güte!", "Herrschaftszeiten!", in English maybe to "For God's sake!" It is maybe enraged, but not out of control or too offensive.

Unfortunately I can't understand what he curses more. I might be wrong, but I thought I heard something with _ешек _(turkish: donkey). This is actually used in several other parts of the book (chapter 1, page 2; (...); chapter 20, page 166), even though in the film they use магарац instead of that. But in this passage I thought to sound it out.


----------



## malinar

Freier Fall said:


> Yes, thanks, I think, it helps. Then in German it's maybe similiar to "Herrgott nochmal!", "Meine Güte!", "Herrschaftszeiten!", in English maybe to "For God's sake!" It is maybe enraged, but not out of control or too offensive.


Hmm, actually, in that particular scene, "ajde bogati" is just a cry of indignation, "What insolence!", but is a bit comical and buffoonish. Not a typical use for this phrase.

I would say that most typically "ajde bogati" expresses disbelief, astonishment or, more rarely, indignation, but adds a note of humor, usually good-natured, but may be sarcastic. Typically, you and your partner would be commenting something that a third party said or did, and would say "ajde bogati" to indicate wonder at the outrageousness of it.

- Premier just promised a million new jobs!
- Ajde bogati! 

Again, this would be the most typical use. But it can also be used to simply indicate to your partner that he's talking nonsense. For example, "Ajde bogati, šta mi napriča."

 In addition, the phrase sounds just a tiny bit old-fashioned to modern ears, which is where the humor comes from, I believe. Buffoonishly humorous.



> Unfortunately I can't understand what he curses more. I might be wrong, but I thought I heard something with _ешек _(turkish: donkey). This is actually used in several other parts of the book (chapter 1, page 2; (...); chapter 20, page 166), even though in the film they use магарац instead of that. But in this passage I thought to sound it out.


You're right. Father says: "Ešeku nijedan". I had no idea what that word meant!


----------



## Freier Fall

Thank you for your explanations, I learned from it. 
(And also I learned  "buffoonish")


----------



## 123xyz

> I did not realize, it comes from _bog_ ("god") and assumed it as coming from something like _bogat_... ("rich"...). Thanks for clearing it.



Well, allegedly, "bogat" (rich) itself comes from "bog" (God), presumably following the logic of rich people being favoured by God, which you may find interesting (if you didn't know it already).


----------



## Freier Fall

123xyz said:


> Well, allegedly, "bogat" (rich) itself comes from "bog" (God), presumably following the logic of rich people being favoured by God, which you may find interesting (if you didn't know it already).


I didn't know. Because of your post I looked it up in Skok 1971 (Petar Skok: "Etimologijski Rječnik Hrvastkoga ili Srpskoga jezika", Vol.  1,  "A-J", Jugoslavenska Akademija Znanosti i Umjetnosti, Zagreb 1971,  p. 178-181). It's such a long record for that word there, I hesitated to post it here. Just the first sentence, which supports _bog_ as origin and compares it with latin _fortunatus_:

baltoslavenski pridjev, dalja izvedenica od imenice bog kad je značila »zemaljsko dobro, sreću« s pomoću sufiksa -ato (v.) (upor. lat. fortunatus') koji znači  nabdjevanost, lit. bagātas, lot. bagāts.


----------



## Bukovik

Freier Fall said:


> In the film "Зона Замфирова" (using Torlakian dialect) the "hadži Jordan" angrily complains about the "goldsmith Mane", because "Mane" had bumped into "Jordan"'s son "Manulać", who lost his cigarette due to the hit. "Jordan" complains, that his son lights a cigarette just once the year and finally "Jordan" shouts to the leaving Mane:
> 
> "*Ајде богати*!"
> 
> My question is:
> 
> What is the original meaning and/or background of the phrase "_Ajde bogati!"_?
> How to translate best into English or German (just take any curse or is it possible to transfer the main meaning in an English phrase)?


Hallo Freier Fall!
Ich denke, Du liegst noch am besten dran mit "Herrgott nochmal!" oder "Was du nicht sagst!" Der Hintergrund scheint mir eine Schwurformel zu sein: "Tako mi Boga! / Boga mi!" = "Bei meinem Gott!" (wörtlich: So mir meines Gottes / Gottes mir). Eine ähnliche Schwurformel geht mit "Mutter": "Majke mi!" = "Bei meiner Mutter" (wörtlich: Der Mutter mir!). Ein Einwand also, oder Hinterfragung, Zweifel, Staunen usw.  erfolge dann mit: "Boga ti!?" "Majke ti!?" = "bei deinem Gott/Mutter!?", "wirklich!?", "meinst du es ernst!?", "was du nicht sagst!", usw.
Ich denke, die Übersetzung kann nur aus dem Zusammenhang ermittelt werden.


----------



## Freier Fall

Bukovik said:


> Hallo Freier Fall!
> Ich denke, Du liegst noch am besten dran mit "Herrgott nochmal!" oder "Was du nicht sagst!" Der Hintergrund scheint mir eine Schwurformel zu sein: "Tako mi Boga! / Boga mi!" = "Bei meinem Gott!" (wörtlich: So mir meines Gottes / Gottes mir). Eine ähnliche Schwurformel geht mit "Mutter": "Majke mi!" = "Bei meiner Mutter" (wörtlich: Der Mutter mir!). Ein Einwand also, oder Hinterfragung, Zweifel, Staunen usw.  erfolge dann mit: "Boga ti!?" "Majke ti!?" = "bei deinem Gott/Mutter!?", "wirklich!?", "meinst du es ernst!?", "was du nicht sagst!", usw.
> Ich denke, die Übersetzung kann nur aus dem Zusammenhang ermittelt werden.



Es ist jammerschade, Bukovik, dass keine deutsche Übersetzung des Buches von 1906 oder 1907 erstellt wurde. Katarina Anastasa Jovanović  soll 1932 (laut Reinhard Lauer 1995) noch eine fragmentarische Übersetzung "Hadji-Zamfir" von Stevan Sremac' "Zona Zamfirova" gemacht haben. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese überhaupt publiziert wurde und welche Teile des Werkes sie einschließt. Über Fernleihe aus dem Bibliotheksverbundsystem konnte ich darauf nicht zugreifen. Das ist wohl Stoff für die richtigen Wissenschaftler an der Sache. Ich hoffe, Südosteuropa kommt irgendwann einmal wieder in den Fokus der Forschung.

Du hast sicher Recht. Das Buch wimmelt offenbar von Erscheinungsformen des Glaubens (z.B. auch im Film sinngemäß: "Wenn du an Gott glaubst, dann verstehst du, wir ihre Seele schmerzt"; "Warum ist er als Bräutigam nicht geeignet, wenn wir beide doch den gleichen Glauben teilen." bei Letztem bin ich mir mit der Transkription nicht sicher) und Relikten des Aberglaubens (falls man das unterscheiden will), ohne diese in den Vordergrund des Handlunsgablaufes zu rücken, freilich. Im Film wurde die Szene betont eingesetzt, in der die "verrückte" Doka zur Brautwerbung in das Haus der gewünschten Brauteltern kommt und die Tür mit dem Hintern zuschlägt und es wurde dazu erklärt, dass dies den Feinden den Mund ebenso schließen soll. Das Hinterteil als Abwehrzauber wirkendes Mittel ist aus der Volksmythologie europaweit bekannt, auch in Deutschland. Und auch das (oft dreifache) "Tsetsetse"-Schnalzen symbolisiert wohl einen Abwehrzauber durch sprachlich ritualisiertes Spucken, ebenfalls prominent eingesetzt im Film beim Anblick bei der Unheil heraufschwörend schönen Zona. Der Film ist ein wunderbares Werk, das hoffentlich noch einmal ins  Deutsche übertragen wird, bevor Europa nur noch aus drei Sprachen  besteht. "Toitoitoi" dafür.

Aber nicht nur Abwehrzauber, sondern wie du sagst, auch Schwurformeln werden in Buch und Film ernst genommen. Manes Mutter warnt ihren Sohn, nicht den Fluch eines verleumdeten Mädchens auf sich zu ziehen. Und man merkt, dass das nicht im heutigen gebräuchlichen übertragenen Sinn gemeint ist, sondern ganz konkret die Macht des Wortes als Segen und Fluch auf die materielle Welt voraussetzt, wie dies in der Vergangenheit und in der Bibel verstanden wurde. Ja, deine Sichtweise scheint mir vielversprechend. Nur leider habe ich keine historischen, kulturellen und sprachlichen Kenntnisse. Ich versuche mich nur dem Stoff, soweit es nach meinen Möglichkeiten aussichtsreich erscheint, anzunähern. Aber auch in Nikolowa-Galabowa & Galaboff ("Bulgarisch-Deutsches Phraseologischen Wörterbuch", 1968) habe ich keine Entsprechung im Bulgarischen für "boga ti!" gefunden (da gab es nur "боже мой" und Anderes).

Mich hat das "Boga ti!", nachdem ich hier darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass meine Transkription falsch war, auch an das bulgarische "Bei Gott!" erinnert. Zusammen mit dem "ajde", könnte man es vielleicht auch als "Geh, das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!" deuten. Jedenfalls möchte ich auch eine Abwehr heraushören, durchaus vielleicht als Schwurformel. Aber das ist von meiner Seite mangels Qualifikation alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## IvaPink

it is not together as ''Bogati'' it is separated ''Boga ti'', Bog means God


----------



## Freier Fall

Bogati > Boga ti:
I can't change the thread title anymore.


----------



## Bukovik

Hi Freier Fall, 
ich habe mir noch gestern den Film angesehen und die Szene. Ja, ich denke "Meine Güte!" ist ziemlich richtig. "(H)ajde" ist im Serbischen ein ziemlich häufiges Wort (= komm, auf, auf geht's) und kommt aus dem Türkischen, obwohl, im Serbischen gibt es auch "haj" und "de" und der eine oder andere meint, dass gerade durch diesen Umstand das türkische Wort so gut Fuß gefasst hat.
Das Buch habe ich nicht gelesen. Es sind sehr viele veraltete Wörter drin (aus heutiger Sicht), ganz abgesehen von dem schopischen/torlakischen Dialekt/Sprache. Genau so sieht es auch mit dem Film aus, und ich würde gerne wissen, wie viele überhaupt verstehen, was gesprochen wird, was aber auch sicher an der eher schlechten Tonqualität liegen dürfte. Man müsste zugleich das Skript einblenden. Oder halt eben Untertitel - dann müsste man aber auch erklären, wieso für Serbisch Untertitel notwendig sind. Nicht gerade so gescheit. Der Film (und sicher auch das Buch) lebt gerade von dem "hinterweltlerichen" Dialekt, der sehr spasig aufgenommen wird. Man hört es gerne, aber dann lieber doch nicht zu oft.
Wenn es um Aberglaube, Volksglaube, Übernatürliches, usw. geht da gibt es ein geradezu Meisterstück vom serbischen Film. Aber ob es danach einem nicht geradezu schwindelig wird, das ist ... was anderes.
h t t p s://w w w.youtube.com/watch?v=n8oIGiQGSs0
jedoch ohne serbisch ?
h t t p://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_for_Sale

edit: ganz schwindelig und schlecht


----------



## Freier Fall

Bukovik said:


> Hi Freier Fall,
> ich habe mir noch gestern den Film angesehen und die Szene. Ja, ich denke "Meine Güte!" ist ziemlich richtig.


Ja, von so einer Bedeutung gehe ich jetzt mal aus. Ich hatte ja selbst "(...) bogati!" verstanden und das wäre etwas klärungsbedürftiger gewesen. Aber so klingt es schon recht plausibel.



> "(H)ajde" ist im Serbischen ein ziemlich häufiges Wort (= komm, auf, auf  geht's) und kommt aus dem Türkischen, obwohl, im Serbischen gibt es  auch "haj" und "de" und der eine oder andere meint, dass gerade durch  diesen Umstand das türkische Wort so gut Fuß gefasst hat.


Das _haj_ kannte ich nicht, aber die Interjektion _де!_ kenne ich aus dem Bulgarischen als Viehtriebruf. In Endler & Walter 1990 (Wörterbuch Bulgarisch Deutsch) steht dazu schlicht _hü!_. Aber Weigand 1942 (Gustav Weigand & A. Doritsch: "Bulgarisch-Deutsches  Wörterbuch", Otto Holtze, 5th edition, Leipzig 1942, p. 74) gibt auch _he, du!_ und _vorwärts!_ an, allerdings auch mit dem Vermerk "(Zuruf an die Tiere zum Antreiben)". _ай!_ kenne ich dagegen im Bulgarichen - wie übrigens auch im Türkischen - nur als _ach!_ und _au!_ (so gibt es auch Weigand an, allerdings ohne es als Turkizismus zu kennzeichnen). _хай!_ kenne ich aus dem Bulgarischen nicht, dafür aber _ха_, erstens mit der Bedeutung _хайде_, also deutsch _los _(Endler & Walter 1990, S. 874), zweitens mit der deutschen Bedeutung _hm_ (ebenda) und drittens mit der deutschen Bedeutung _ha!_ (Weigand kommentiert die Nuancen zu Letzterem als "Erstaunen, Hohn, Zuruf"). Wie es im Serbischen ist, weiß ich nicht und man kann zwar einiges in der Ethymologie bei Skok 1971 nachlesen, aber dazu reicht es bei mir sprachlich mit BCS überhaupt nicht.



> Das Buch habe ich nicht gelesen. Es sind sehr viele veraltete Wörter drin (aus heutiger Sicht), ganz abgesehen von dem schopischen/torlakischen Dialekt/Sprache. Genau so sieht es auch mit dem Film aus, und ich würde gerne wissen, wie viele überhaupt verstehen, was gesprochen wird, was aber auch sicher an der eher schlechten Tonqualität liegen dürfte. Man müsste zugleich das Skript einblenden. Oder halt eben Untertitel - dann müsste man aber auch erklären, wieso für Serbisch Untertitel notwendig sind. Nicht gerade so gescheit. Der Film (und sicher auch das Buch) lebt gerade von dem "hinterweltlerichen" Dialekt, der sehr spasig aufgenommen wird. Man hört es gerne, aber dann lieber doch nicht zu oft.


Ich würde es gerne in einer englischen oder deutschen Fassung lesen, kenne aber keine. Dass du da шопски Einflüsse drin vermutest, ist interessant. Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Manches ist als Westbulgare oder Makedonier wohl leichter zu verstehen als als Nord- oder Standardserbe. Irgendwo hatte ich eine genauere Beschreibung des torlakischen Dialektes aus dem Film gelesen, die ich aber gerade nicht finde. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, müssten angeblich Torlaken aus Kosovo diesen einigermaßen verstehen können, kann aber auch eine falsche Information gewesen sein. 

Wie ich von Serben bisher gehört habe, wurde der Film immer mit serbischen Untertiteln im serbischen TV ausgestrahlt und das soll auch nötig gewesen sein. Hat seinem Erfolg in Serbien aber offenbar keinen Abbruch getan. Von dem Film (Dream Company zusammen mit Radiotelevizija Beograd 2002) gab es möglicherweise verschiedene DVD-Versionen, jedenfalls eine in der Sonderreihe "Zlatna Edicija Domaćeg Filma" (EAN/UPC: 9788685223068) von 2003 von Cobra Film, Belgrad mit etwa 30-minütigem Making of). Die DVD ist aber wohl im Moment vergriffen. Jedenfalls waren auch die DVDs mit Untertiteln in verschiedenen Sprachen versehen (laut Cover hier z.B. Slovenisch, Makedonisch, Kroatisch, Englisch), darunter aber wohl nie Deutsch. Ob auf den DVDs auch Serbische Untertitel waren, weiß ich nicht. In YouTube findet man ja Videos ganz ohne Untertiteleinblendung, die wohl nicht aus dem Fernsehen sind.



> Wenn es um Aberglaube, Volksglaube, Übernatürliches, usw. geht da gibt es ein geradezu Meisterstück vom serbischen Film. Aber ob es danach einem nicht geradezu schwindelig wird, das ist ... was anderes.
> h t t p s://w w w.youtube.com/watch?v=n8oIGiQGSs0
> jedoch ohne serbisch ?
> h t t p://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_for_Sale
> 
> edit: ganz schwindelig und schlecht


Inhaltlich interessiert es für mich sehr, aber die bizarren serbische Filme muss ich mir wirklich für Stunden aufheben, in denen ich sehr aufnahmebereit und belastbar bin. Wie halten die Serben nur all diese makaber wirren Filme aus? Jederzeit genießen kann ich dagegen die theatralischeren, aber direkt erzählenden, wie z.B. Turneja (wie in Zona Zamfirova mit dem überragenden Dragan Nikolić und natürlich mit englischen Untertiteln).


----------



## Bukovik

"Haj" ist Interjection. Eintrag im 6-bändigen Wörterbuch zur  serbokroatischen Sprache, "Речник српскохраватскога књижевног језика".  Zusammen mit "de" ergibt es ja geradezu das gleiche wie das Wort aus dem  Türkischen "hajde".

Ich denke, ich lass es lieber sein, über  Film und Fernsehen Bemerkungen zu machen. Kenne mich dann doch zu wenig  aus. Soviel scheint mir aber doch, dass "Zone" im Allgemeinen einer der  schöneren Filme ist, die gedreht wurden.


----------



## Freier Fall

Bukovik said:


> "Haj" ist Interjection. Eintrag im 6-bändigen Wörterbuch zur  serbokroatischen Sprache, "Речник српскохраватскога књижевног језика".  Zusammen mit "de" ergibt es ja geradezu das gleiche wie das Wort aus dem  Türkischen "hajde".


Danke für den Hinweis und die Quelle.



> Ich denke, ich lass es lieber sein, über  Film und Fernsehen Bemerkungen zu machen. Kenne mich dann doch zu wenig  aus. Soviel scheint mir aber doch, dass "Zone" im Allgemeinen einer der  schöneren Filme ist, die gedreht wurden.


Okay, aber falls ich etwas Unzutreffendes behauptet habe über Film und Fernsehen, korrigiere mich bitte auch ohne tiefer befasst damit zu sein. Meine Anmerkungen über Untertitel bei der TV-Aussendung beruhen auf Hörensagen und können falsch sein. Wenn man in Nordfriesland einen Film mit der Sprache aus der Schweiz von Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts ausstrahlen würde, ohne Untertitel beizugeben, wäre das zwar merkwürdig, aber möglich ist es natürlich.

Ich würde gerne das Making-of des Filmes sehen und über den Film Literatur lesen, kenn aber nichts dazu. Der Regisseur Zdravko Šotra hat nicht immer auf diesem Niveau gearbeitet. Sein "Pljačka Trećeg rajha" (2004) ist von ganz anderer Qualität, auch wenn Dragan Nikolić wieder gut spielt. Allein schon die Einwebung der Volkslieder und volkstümelnden Lieder in Interpretation von Biljana Krstić und Anderen (wie Sloboda Mićalović) bringt ungezwungen soviel authentisch wirkendes Flair aus Niš und Umgebung, dass der Film nicht vom Buch ablenkt, sondern eher hinführt - meine ich.

Wenn man einmal soweit ist, dann geht die Frage, was genau die einzelnen ungeläufigen Phrasen wie z.B. "Ајде бога ти!" ausdrücken, zumindest meiner Meinung nach in Richtung eines Interesses am Torlakischen als Anzeiger der Landeskunde. Auch wenn diese Sprache im Film von 2002 vielleicht bei der Ausstrahlung als schrullig-komisches Unterhaltungselement gewirkt haben mag (kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich kein "serbisches Ohr" habe), taugt diese Sprache doch sicher auch als Anregung für den Gedanken, wie wenig selbstverständlich die aktuellen Sprachgrenzen und Verbreitungen der Standardsprachen eigentlich sind. Und dass in alten Dialekten viel Information über Bräuche, Weltanschauungen und Lebensumstände stecken, die heute verloren gegangen sind. Der Film ist mehr als ein serbisches Romeo & Julio oder Leila & Madschnun. Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Absicht von  Stevana Sremca war, aber er hat ein Erbe der Erinneriung hinterlassen für eine Phase, in der eine Welt untergegangen ist, um eine neue zu gebären. Außerdem ist es durch die wunderbar artikulierten Stimmen der offenbar oft theatralisch gut geschulten Bühnenschauspieler ein Tondokument zum Genießen.

Damit genug meiner off-topic-Bemerkungen. Danke für deine Anregungen, Bukovik.


----------



## Freier Fall

Bukovik said:


> "Haj" ist Interjection. Eintrag im 6-bändigen Wörterbuch zur  serbokroatischen Sprache, "Речник српскохраватскога књижевног језика".  Zusammen mit "de" ergibt es ja geradezu das gleiche wie das Wort aus dem  Türkischen "hajde".


I'll change to English for one short note: In the "Rečnik pirotskog govora" (for this dictionary see this article "Piroćanci i lokalni dijalekt ubrajaju u svoj brend: Ne smeta im što imaju samo dva padeža" by Zoran Panić in Blic on May 15, 2010) they say (page 23):

"де/áјде узв. хајде!" 
So they say - as far as I understand - that in Pirot region the interjections _де _& _áјде _are/were in use for _хајде_.


----------



## Bukovik

Frei Fall, schon versucht auf Facebook jemanden von den Schauspielern oder Beteiligten anzureden? Vielleicht ist es am besten gleich an einer höheren Tür zu klopfen? Sonst blieben ja noch die serbischen Foren oder vielleicht auch hier ein Thread speziell über den Film und die Sprache.


----------



## Freier Fall

Bukovik said:


> Vielleicht ist es am besten gleich an einer höheren Tür zu klopfen? Sonst blieben ja noch die serbischen Foren oder vielleicht auch hier ein Thread speziell über den Film und die Sprache.


Hier ein Thread wäre eine Idee, stimmt, falls das thematisch reinpasst. Aber erst einmal möchte ich mich selbst tiefer herantasten. Dafür brauche ich aber viel Zeit und werde erst einmal eher selten und bei speziellen semantischen oder etymologischen Fragen hier aufschlagen, denke ich.


----------



## Spring Lady

> Unfortunately I can't understand what he curses more. I might be wrong, but I thought I heard something with _ешек _(turkish: donkey). This is actually used in several other parts of the book (chapter 1, page 2; (...); chapter 20, page 166), even though in the film they use магарац instead of that. But in this passage I thought to sound it out.



Yes, he said _ешек _and it is a Turkish word. Actually, you will hear a lot of words of Turkish origin in that movie. In that scene, Manulac's father said:"Ešeku nijedan. Pa on jedanput na godinu čuri cigaru." _Ešeku __nijedan_ literally means _magare __jedno. _I don't know what is the equivalent in English, but in this sentence he was irritated when he said it. It is usually used in books like this to refer to a naughty boy. And I am sure you will hear this word a few more times in this movie. I think that one of the aunts said it but in a more humorous way. And the second sentence, "Pa on jedanput na godinu čuri cigaru.", means "He smokes a cigarette once a year." The word _čuri (verb __čuriti__) _is again archaism and probably also Turkish word but I am not sure about the latter, and it means_ to smoke_.
Anyway, as I said it, you will find a lot of Turkish words in this movie (for example: _avlija__, __adet__, ašik, izmećarka, čiflik, __kavga__, muštuluk_, _kujundžija_, etc.). If you need any help with these archaic words, I can try to explain them.


----------



## Freier Fall

Spring Lady said:


> Yes, he said _ешек _and it is a  Turkish word. Actually, you will hear a lot of words of Turkish origin  in that movie. In that scene, Manulac's father said:"Ešeku nijedan. Pa  on jedanput na godinu čuri cigaru." _Ešeku __nijedan_ literally means _magare __jedno. _I  don't know what is the equivalent in English, but in this sentence he  was irritated when he said it. It is usually used in books like this to  refer to a naughty boy. And I am sure you will hear this word a few more  times in this movie. I think that one of the aunts said it but in a  more humorous way. And the second sentence, "Pa on jedanput na godinu  čuri cigaru.", means "He smokes a cigarette once a year." The word _čuri (verb __čuriti__) _is again archaism and probably also Turkish word but I am not sure about the latter, and it means_ to smoke_.
> Anyway, as I said it, you will find a lot of Turkish words in this movie (for example: _avlija__, __adet__, ašik, izmećarka, čiflik, __kavga__, muštuluk_, _kujundžija_, etc.). If you need any help with these archaic words, I can try to explain them.


I noticed his aunt Дока calling him in a lovingly teasing way "могаре",  but I didn't notice the usage of ешек in the film as often as in the  book. I might have overseen it. Your explanations are precious. In  internet there is a little "РЕЧНИК СТРАНИХ И МАЊЕ ПОЗНАТИХ РЕЧИ" for the  book free available and I found none of the words you listed. Therefore  your offer is very tempting to me. I just don't start to get active  here again. So I say thank you for your help and bye to Neverland.


----------

